

Ask HN: What news sources do you follow? - alecbibat

If any, what news sources do you follow and for what?
======
tokenadult
Google News, with some custom sections to emphasize news about science and
technology and about education, and the many friends I have on Facebook, who
post interesting links regularly. I follow several blogs and other websites
with regular news updates, especially about science. When I really want to
research a subject in depth, I go straight to the academic libraries of my
alma mater university across town (now often via its extensive subscriptions
to databases that I can access from home with user authentication I gain
through an affiliation with that university). For articles to look at for
submission to Hacker News, I

1) make sure to have a science section in my Google News set-up, and
additionally use Google News and Google Scholar keyword searches to check
submissions by other users to HN,

2) follow the recommendations of certain key Facebook friends of mine who are
either professional scientists, science writers, or science educators,

3) daily read Science-Based Medicine

<http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/>

(I don't submit to HN from Science-Based Medicine every day, but I have found
some GREAT articles there over the years)

4) daily read Why Evolution Is True

<http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/>

(which sometimes has personal posts by the site owner but also has EXCELLENT
posts by him and by guest posters on cutting-edge science issues, some of
which I post directly and some of which lead to professional journal articles
I post directly)

5) daily read Skeptic Blog <http://www.skepticblog.org/>

(which goes from very ordinary to EXCELLENT in quality in unpredictable
fashion, and has several very thoughtful co-bloggers contributing)

6) daily read Respectful Insolence

<http://scienceblogs.com/insolence/>

(which has had some EXCELLENT posts about the methods of research over the
years)

7) receive specific suggestions of research articles to read on human
intelligence and human behavioral genetics either by request or by researcher
nomination from the Minnesota Twin Family Study researchers with whom I
discuss issues in a journal club during the school year

8) occasionally look at Pharyngula

<http://freethoughtblogs.com/pharyngula/>

(which went through a bad dry spell while its author finished writing his
book, but which now occasionally has some great posts on topics of much
interest to HN participants)

and

9) generally prowl the Web and recommendations I see anywhere else in
cyberspace for good articles on science. I test most articles I see submitted
anywhere with the checklist from Peter Norvig (Google's director of
research)'s article "Warning Signs in Experimental Design and Interpretation,"

<http://norvig.com/experiment-design.html>

which is my all-time favorite link to share in discussions on Hacker News.

------
lsiunsuex
(no particular order) daringfireball.net digg.com gizmodo.com and other gawker
sites noupe.com smashingmagazine.com highscalability.com sometimes
engadget.com i still enjoy reading wired.com sometimes major events -
foxnews.com or msnbc.com (don't really care for cnn.com) and obviously HN

if i find myself going to the same site from an aggregate often, i'll add that
to my daily morning news blitz before i get to work, but there are SO many
news websites / blogs, i stick to my list and follow the links if a headline
catches my attention.

------
a3n
If something important happens, Hacker News will tell me about it.

Also: NYT daily email, read articles without subscribing.

Counterparties: <http://counterparties.com/>

------
Circclevideo
Hi, you can try www.circcle.com, where you can create personalized video news
feed based on topics you are interested in.

------
LoneDev
<http://betanews.com/>

